# Preludes



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Jerry Gerber (Apr 25, 2020)

Lovely preludes, thanks for posting..


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

You're welcome.


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

By the way, this version is one of the authentic variants written into Chopin's pupils' copies by Chopin himself.


----------

